# Most reliable HO loco's with sound?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

All my curent stuff is old tyco and used bachmans.. one super old atlas that still works well.

I've never purchased a new loco... this will be my first purchase that came in a box! haha


I'll be picking up a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra 3.0 Amp, and I'm gonna need a loco for it.

I'm after Santa Fe in red & silver, the passenger one, with the round front.
(with sound)

Throwing all other aspects to the side,

What's going to be most reliable?

Is bachman the best combination of Quality and Low price these days?

 Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> Is bachman the best combination of Quality and Low price these days?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say yes it is. Their sound value range offers excellent VFM in my opinion. You could go for Athearn Genesis and they do have better detail but the price is much higher. I have both and they both run as well as each other. The Bachmann is a S4 I put a Tsunami in, you might ask why as the factory one comes with a Tsunami. I wanted a fully featured decoder and the Bachmann has cut down features but will sound the same, plus I like doing conversions.

I believe they do a F7 which I think is what you're referring to so go for it!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for your input! It is indeed an f7 i was thinking of.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

They also do a powered 'B' unit too.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> They also do a powered 'B' unit too.


That's just sort of to add pulling power right?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Correct, but I imagine people add one plus another A unit to give a prototypical train.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Cycleops. There really isn't anybody making garbage these days, with the possible exception of those places that advertise the specialty trains which are lavishly decorated but not prototypical (Franklin Mint, Danbury Mint, and a half dozen others).


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> I agree with Cycleops. There really isn't anybody making garbage these days, with the possible exception of those places that advertise the specialty trains which are lavishly decorated but not prototypical (Franklin Mint, Danbury Mint, and a half dozen others).


That's pretty sweet. I'm super excited to have sound, never messed with that before.


----------

